# TV-Karte eingebaut ---> WINDOWS Kaputt ??



## Z1nC-Mods (18. Juni 2012)

N'Abend,

ein Freund von mir hat sich heute eine TV-Karte eingebaut, alle Treiber installiert, den PC neugestartet ... doch Windows 7 64-Bit hat sich nicht geladen, selbst im 
abgesicherten Modus und auch nur mit den Netzwerktreibern nicht !! 

Kann man die Treiber irgendwie per BIOS entfernen, gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit außer Windows neu aufzusetzen ?  
Wäre echt super, wenn mir bzw. ihm jemand weiterhelfen könnte !
Er hat die Karte auch wieder ausgebaut, es neu versucht, doch es funtzte trotzdem nicht !
Auf dem PC sind wichtige Photoshop-Dateien und weitere wichtige Dokumente ... 

Karte: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TechniSat CableStar HD 2

Braucht ihr irgendwelche andere Infos übers System von Ihm ?

Liebe Grüße
O_Z


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Juni 2012)

Komplettes SYS wäre wichtig.


----------



## Puffdady (18. Juni 2012)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Mainboard Schäden beim Einbau genommen hat.
Man brauch nur mal abrutschen oder zu feste drücken beim Einbau und schon sind die Leitungen durch...

Evtl. war dein Kumpel auch statisch aufgeladen.
Hat er von irgendeinem lauten Knall bei Berührung gesprochen?
Sowas passiert auch häufig wenn man Türklinken anfasst

Schwierig zu beurteilen aus der Ferne.
Gib der PC überhaupt noch ein Piep von sich beim Start?

MfG Puffy


----------



## ChaosC (18. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

ich bin der ominöse Freund und hab mich jetzt kurzerhand selbst registriert, ich denke, das spart viel Stress und Probleme in der Kommunikation 

Ich hab die TV-Karte heute das erste mal eingebaut, sie ist allerdings schon in einem anderen Rechner verbaut gewesen. Hab mich dabei zuerst "entladen", ich war also vermutlich nicht geladen. Die TV-Karte ist zuerst tatsächlich auf dem Mainboard gelandet, allerdings äußerst sanft. Dann eingebaut, angeschlossen, Computer angeschaltet. Dann hab ich die Treiber installiert, das lief ohne Probleme, PC musste wie gewohnt neustarten, soweit war das ganze kein Problem. Hab den Rechner dann wieder hochgefahren, allerdings wurde die TV-Karte nicht erkannt, deshalb hab ich nochmal alles abgestöpselt und überprüft, ob die Karte tatsächlich richtig drinnen sitzt. Das war der Fall, ich hab meinen PC wieder hochgefahren, BIOS meldete sich wie gewohnt, Windows bootet(e) anfangs wie gewohnt, ist allerdings nach dem Startbildschirm und vor dem Anmeldebildschirm hängen geblieben, schwarzer Hintergrund, Maus noch sichtbar und auch zu bewegen. Nach etwa 2 Minuten des wartens hab ich den Rechner nochmal neugestartet, nochmal normal hochgefahren, Startbildschirm wieder gesehen und dann sogar den Anmeldebildschirm, allerdings ohne die gewohnte Schrift im Hintergrund. Ist ewig gelaufen, Windoof hat die "läd"-Maus gezeigt. Dann hat sich allerdings fast 10 Minuten nichts getan, also hab ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet. Nochmal neu hochgefahren, diesmal abgesicherten Modus gestartet, zeigt an, welche System32-files geladen werden, weiter gehts danach allerdings nicht. (nochmal mit Netzwerktreibern probiert, selbes Problem)

Ich bin ziemlich ratlos, zumal es aufgrund diverser Dateien (vor allen Dingen .psds  ) auf meinem Rechner sehr ärgerlich wäre, Windows neu installieren zu müssen. Danke also schonmal jetzt für eure Hilfe 

Meine Hardware reich ich morgen nach!


----------



## Stryke7 (19. Juni 2012)

ich würde die karte wieder rausnehmen und schauen obs dann lädt  

ansonsten kannst du übrigens auch noch über ein live-system (linux ....)  auf die festplatte zugreifen udn daten sichern, keine sorge deswegen   solange die festplatte funktioniert sind die daten kein thema.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Juni 2012)

Es wäre wirklich wichtig das komplette SYS zu erfahren .


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (19. Juni 2012)

Wir beide haben uns jetzt darauf geeinigt, dass ich ihm demnächst bzw. morgen einen Festplatten-Adapter mitgebe, mit dem er die HDD per USB woanders anschließen kann,
um die wichtigsten Dateien auf einem anderen PC zu sichern, damit er schlussendlich den PC neu aufsetzen kann 

Sollte eigentlich die beste Lösung sein !

EDIT: Er wird euch aber noch sicherlich das SYS sagen können, um das Problem herauszufinden, damit sich das ganze nicht wiederholt !


----------



## fotoman (19. Juni 2012)

Nach der sowiso dringend nötigen Datensicherung könntet ihr natürlich auch noch versuchen, Win7 per Original-DVD zu booten und Windows eine Wiederherstellung durchführen zu lassen. Es würde mich zwar wundern, wenn das funktioniert, aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert. Vieleicht wurde ja vor der Installation der letzten Treiber automatisch ein Wiederherstellungspunkt angelegt, den das Notfall-Windwos dann nutzen kann?



> damit sich das ganze nicht wiederholt


Das kann sich (nicht nur) bei Windows immer wiederholen. Selbst reine MS-Updates können den PC im schlimsten Fall dazu bringen, nicht mehr zu starten (das habe ich selber so bei meinem Laptop erlebt). Da ich aber sowiso ein Image der Systempartition habe war das nur ärgerlich und hat mich ein paar Stunden Zeit gekostet (inkl. Einspielen der Patches per Offline-Update).


----------

